# Indoor pools in Hilton Head?



## DorotaG (May 26, 2006)

Which of the resorts in HH have indoor swimming pools? We are considering going to HH first week of April 2007 and I know it will most likely be too cold to swim outdoors. Am I wrong? 
We would like to stay at one of the plantations and will trade RCI points. We enjoy quiet surroundings, would like to be able to walk to the beach (or ride bikes). DH is an avid tennis player and loves HH, but we haven't been there in years... It will most likely be 6 of us: 2 kids (6 and 12), myself and husband and our parents. 
Thank you for all the advise you could give me!


----------



## dabtpa (May 30, 2006)

The only properties I know of with indoor pools are Marriott's Barony Beach Club and Grande Ocean.


----------



## carpediem (May 30, 2006)

You may want to look for timeshares that have heated outdoor pools as well.  I know the Marriott Barony has a heated outdoor pool (although it was included in the previous post too).  

Good Luck!


----------



## DorotaG (May 31, 2006)

Here are the resorts I am able to see for the week we will travel:
CORAL SANDS RESORT 
CORAL REEF 
ISLAND LINKS BY CORAL RESORTS 
Brigantine Quarters
Harbourside III
Southwind II
The Carolina Club
Island Links Resort
Spinnaker at Shipyard
PORT O'CALL 
THE VILLAGE AT PALMETTO DUNES 

So, taking into consideration preference for "plantation" setting, heated swimming pool and overall quality, which one would you pick? 
Thank you for all your help!


----------



## nerodog (Jun 1, 2006)

I like Port O'Call, Carolina Club and Coral Reef. all nice resorts, good locations in Shipyard and not far from the beach and golf.   Coral Sands is also owned by the same group as POC and COral reef... check their web site... all nice properties. If you can, try for a 3BR at POC.. very nice cottages... Carolina has 3br also right on the golf course..


----------



## DorotaG (Jun 1, 2006)

Port O'Call it is! Booked 3 bedrooms 8/6 for March31-April 7. My husband will be MOST happy, he loves HH (mostly because of tennis, he is level 4 player), but I thing my parents and my kids will like it too... 
Port O'Call does not provide any bikes, do they? Haven't seen anything mentioned anywhere. And, is 3 bedrooms always a villa? Do they all have the same layout (2 bedrooms downstairs, 1 up) and are they all nice?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi, 
POC does not supply bikes, but they will give you a coupon for
a discount rate at Hilton Head Bicycle Co when you check in.  I
think we usually pay about $ 15 per bike per week...
All the 3 bedrooms are cottages and they're all great!  I think
the layout is the same on all, but I could be wrong about that...
We own a week in early November at POC and swim in the outdoor
heated pool every day we're there.  We love it!
Have fun, I think you'll really enjoy it there...we always do 
Deb


----------

